# pushing when pooping :)



## justjill

Okay so this may be a little TMI, but anyway. I know you're not supposed to push when you poop, but sometimes I can't help it. Does anyone else feel like they're going to accidently push their baby out while pooping?? Is it even possible?


----------



## mommyof3co

You aren't supposed to push? I never knew this lol


----------



## caarmywife

mommyof3co said:


> You aren't supposed to push? I never knew this lol

LOL! I didn't either, but I know I have had to push super hard since I have been pregnant. And I actually am a lil paranoid about pushing something I shouldnt be too.


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha yeah I've had some bouts of constipation (TMI) this pregnancy, it hasn't been pleasant. But I always have pushed? Seriously don't think I've ever ever heard this. But if it makes you feel any better I have obviously been pushing through 3 pregnancies without incidence lol. All born at full term :) Going to have to google now


----------



## Bebe1

OH! This is how you get the dreaded hemmoroids I think! 

I've been having a hard time going too. . . I asked doctor he said vitamins will make you constipated, so I need to eat more fiber and maybe eat a prune or two a day. 

I REALLY am scared of hemmoriods. . .


----------



## CandyApple19

hehehehe i know what you're saying but rest assured, you need to be dilated for the baby to come out, your cervix is keeping them in there!!! Only issue is piles really....nasty things.. Didn't get them with my son and have rarely had them at all my whole life..maybe im lucky in that way, there will be something- OH yeah, the huge feet....horrible water retention i'm awaiting when i'm 'more pregnant'..... couldn't fit my shoes on last time, awful.


----------



## justjill

I've always heard that IDEALLY you're not supposed to have to push and strain to go poo. It's just supposed to come out nice and easily lol.


----------



## CandyApple19

Well i always have to! even if i really need to go!


----------



## Mummy2B21

I dont think it is possible to push baby out lol as thats what contractions are the baby being disconnected from our bodys so it cant really just come out. Never heard you cant push so wouldnt worry.


----------



## ChristinaRN

justjill said:


> I've always heard that IDEALLY you're not supposed to have to push and strain to go poo. It's just supposed to come out nice and easily lol.

If you didn't push you'd lose your muscle tone and become incontinent of feces.....YUCK! I have never heard you aren't supposed to push....and I would much rather have hemorrhoids than fecal incontinence if given the choice:shrug:


----------



## Spunky

justjill said:


> Okay so this may be a little TMI, but anyway. I know you're not supposed to push when you poop, but sometimes I can't help it. Does anyone else feel like they're going to accidently push their baby out while pooping?? Is it even possible?

My mom has been saying this since before I got pregnant! Not worried about pushing baby out, more worried about water breaking. I confess I've had to push a couple times too! I don't want hemerroids either though! Great topic to bring up though as I think about this in the bathroom sometimes (TMI) :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

I was so worried about this it was the first thing I asked my MW when I found out I was pregnant. She said its absolutely fine, but to try to avoid it as its a really fast, effective way to get piles. x x x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I always push, I can't help it, I have to, there is always a bit more stuck up there, lol... Gross!!


----------



## chuck

https://tums2mums.blogspot.com/2009/06/are-we-pushing-too-hard.html

https://cid-45a60baefe79409a.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/RCM^_paper^_on^_pushing.doc


----------



## miss cakes

i never heard of this i mean you kind of have to push a bit lol and if it was that easy to break your waters or push the baby out nobody would be going overdue we would all just give a good push at the right time haha i think its more dont keep straining to hard in case you get piles nothing to do with baby though x


----------



## madcatwoman

ha!!, i often wonder this, but its seemed like such a silly thought to have!!!:haha:
i push a bit, i have to(i spend most of my pregnancy consitpated usually) but i do sit there and think "not too hard!!"


----------



## Lauraaraa

i read this to once

i have been ok going to th toilet since becoming pregnant which surprised me, as i always had trouble before i was preg. i take pregnacare, its prob all th food i am eating makin me go! lol 

i eat fruit and all bran for breakie so this is whats prob doing it

but going to th toilet is a natural thing so if pushing pushed out baby then it would be a human body fault!! lol


----------



## Swanny

LOL this really made me chuckle cause I was going to start a post about it myself.

And YEP I always worry that I'm going to push baby out when pooping lol, I was saying to hubby last night and he said I'm sure you would know.... but then you see these programmes like I didn't know I was pregnant where they go to loo then next thing baby pops out lol. 

I try not to push hard but sometimes you have to don't you hahhahaa

x


----------

